# Wrist Cuffs?



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

Well, first time posting in this part of the forum but I have a strap related question.

What are peoples thoughts on wrist cuffs? I don't really see many people wearing them but I becoming a bit of a fan. Maybe it just depends on the watch. I guess that a cuff doesn't really suit a diver perhaps.

I'm asking because I am having a custom strap made by this chap (https://www.etsy.com/listing/593292395/leather-watch-strap-with-wrist-cuff) and the cuff is optional.

Thoughts?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

A cuff can suit a diver



This has 18mm lugs, which should be 20mm in my opinion. The cuff covers this design faux pas.

Just don't go diving with this strap!


----------



## A2orry (Apr 22, 2018)

You have answered your own question depends on the watch. What watch are you thinking of fitting to it .


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I've got some of my old Russian watches in period cuff types.


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

@A2orry I'll start at the beginning. I joined the forum when I was looking for advice on buying a memorial watch after my dad died. I ended up getting a watch made by an independent maker.

I want to 'finish it off' with a custom made strap.

As my dad had been in the army at the end of WW2, I thought using some old leather from the period (ammo pouch or similar) would be quite fitting. When I got taking to the chap, he asked if I wanted a cuff. This is something I had never actually considered.

The watch in question is this one:


----------



## A2orry (Apr 22, 2018)

Yes I think it would look good with that watch.picking up a piece of leather with a bit of history makes it extra special.


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> I've got some of my old Russian watches in period cuff types.


 OT, but I do like that! :clap:

Steve.


----------

